# Parathyroid --anyone?



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone have parathyroid issues? Please share. I just found out 2 of mine are enlarged via U/S. No further testing but my arms and legs have hurt for years now. I am betting I have issues and am glad to have found them!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had issues with low functioning parathyroids since surgery. I think enlargement is a different issue. Do you know if yours are hyper or hypo active?


----------

